

Russia 50 years behind the times in science, Nobel laureate says﻿ - sasvari
http://www.vancouversun.com/technology/Russia+years+behind+times+science+Nobel+laureate+says/3642015/story.html

======
listic
Here's a reason I have trouble believing in the next Silicon Valley in
Skolkovo: what about the previous one that was going to be in Dubna?
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubna#Economy>) News about it first appeared in
2002, but nothing has commenced since. That's why, unfortunately, I have to
come to the conclusion that this new Silicon Valley project is nothing more
than government propaganda aimed at fixing the country's self-image within
Russia.

